

Foam swords, electronic scoring (54% backed after day one) - josephwesley
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/levelup/sabertron-foam-swords-with-electronic-scoring
These are like laser tag but with swords. Already 54% backed in less than 24 hours.
======
servowire
awesome. pledged.

~~~
josephwesley
Cool, appreciate. Which sword did you choose?

